# Clear embossed Chocolate Soldier



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2020)

I got this 6 0z. embossed "not amber "Chocolate Soldier the other day. Marked on the bottom LG-225 (Laurens Glass Works). I have only seen one before. That one and this one were pretty beat up with case wear. How rare are these and so on... I do not know. Thanks for any information you may have.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Nov 29, 2020)

heard of chocolate solider but never seen an embossed clear bottle , definitely neat and has value , likely 20's / 30's era was when embossed bottles used mostly


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 29, 2020)

I've never owned one, but have seen them.  They must be a bit tougher to find as it has been a long time since I've seen one.  Nice looking bottle.


----------



## Donas12 (Nov 29, 2020)

That’s a great looking embossed bottle! Congrats!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank all! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## greendirt330 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice bottle !


----------



## RCO (Dec 1, 2020)

found a picture online of the amber bottle if anyone wondered what it looked like , chocolate solider also had an acl bottle , found a pic of one as well , this one from Kist Stratford Ontario , it was sold in Canada but not sure if art deco bottle was ever used here or exact year it came here


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 1, 2020)

They also had these 2


----------



## willong (Dec 2, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I got this 6 0z. embossed "not amber "Chocolate Soldier the other day. Marked on the bottom LG-225 (Laurens Glass Works). I have only seen one before. That one and this one were pretty beat up with case wear. How rare are these and so on... I do not know. Thanks for any information you may have.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I am mostly into older BIMAL stuff; but I have to say that is one DANDY SODA BOTTLE!
I wonder what chocolate soda tastes like--is such a product still made and popular anywhere?
I like chocolate and coffee ales, and have always had a sweet tooth; so, I'd try a bottle of Chocolate Soldier or similar drink.

EDIT: I partially answered my own question. Apparently, Yoo-Hoo is a chocolate soda--I'll have to give it a try. Since most bottle collectors tend to wax nostalgic, others of you might also enjoy the sites that I visited: https://www.metv.com/lists/12-delicious-bygone-beverages-you-will-never-drink-again

SECOND EDIT: Picture of label, together with a comment I found online, indicates that I have incorrectly applied the term "soda" to the Chocolate Soldier drink.  http://www.inthe70s.com/food/chocolatesoldiersoftdrink0.shtml 

_"Are you guys really talking about Chocolate Soldier? In grade school as a kid, my friend's dad owned the Coke bottling franchise. He had a contract to make CS every Sat morning. It was a four hour run, and would hire 6 students to package 6 bottles of CS in those use-to-be metal carriers by hand. The CS bottles were smaller size than coke bottles and jam at the end of the bottle run after being filled & capped. The jam was in the shaker/mixer unit. So, we grabbed the bottles from the capper unit. The contents were barely tan color. As I recall from 60 yrs ago, the mixture was a combo of powered milk & chocolate powder and non-carbonated water and always had sediment in the bottle. So, no one has mentioned the trick with Chocolate Soldier is to Cool, SHAKE WELL, Open, & Enjoy. YUMMY!

Tom - September 03, 2017"_


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 2, 2020)

willong said:


> I am mostly into older BIMAL stuff; but I have to say that is one DANDY SODA BOTTLE!
> I wonder what chocolate soda tastes like--is such a product still made and popular anywhere?
> I like chocolate and coffee ales, and have always had a sweet tooth; so, I'd try a bottle of Chocolate Soldier or similar drink.
> 
> ...


Yoo-hoo and chocolate soldier just taste like chocolate milk.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 2, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Yoo-hoo and chocolate soldier just taste like chocolate milk.


Non-carbonated.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 18, 2021)

No refrigeration required was what actually put Yoo-Hoo on the map.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

